# Hello



## Stone (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone  My name is Brandon, I live in the Shenandoah Valley, Virginia . I have been keeping invertebrates and herps (reptiles) for the past 13 years now. I have just recently in the past couple years started into the hobby of mantids. I came along this forum, and found it to be very informative. I hope to learn more about the many species of mantids. I really am very fascinated with these cool alien like creatures.


----------



## ismart (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## revmdn (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ, Brandon.


----------



## bassist (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome from California.


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

Welcome Stone.


----------



## Stone (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone  .


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum, im doug from cali


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Brandon, welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here.  You'll be a leg up on most mantid newbies from your invert keeping, which has many things in common.  It's nice you've decided to branch out! The best to you in your new hobby, and I look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## Stone (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks again for the warm welcomes  This forum is a great place! I will definitely be sticking around and posting here  I just hope you all don't mind, I tend to go overboard with photos. Thank you for wishing me the best in this wonderful hobby Katnapper.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 26, 2009)

You're welcome, Brandon.  I really do hope you enjoy it!


----------

